# Возможные причины боли в паху



## Александр Новый (4 Авг 2019)

Добрый день,мне 19 лет, имею следующую ситуацию. Чувствую боль отдающую только в правое яичко, очень резкую и достаточно сильную, при этом когда происходит эта боль ощущаю как нерв в области таза напрягается что ли(незнаю как грамотно объяснить данное состояние). Данную ситуацию имею около 2, 5лет-2лет.Первый раз ощутил когда занимаясь физической культурой, делая упражнения на пресс , не достаточно размявшись. После окончания упражнений через несколько часов почувствовал сильную постоянную боль длившуюся наверно весь вечер, проснувшись и понимая, что боль не сильно прошла пошёл к урологу , который сказав, что скорее всего из за плохой разминки и напряжения пресса произошёл спазм и выписал пропить нурофен. Пропив его, боли действительно надолго прошли. Позднее занимаясь спортом переодически имел очень похожую боль, но более резкую именно из за движений, а именно при движениях корпусом(не могу сказать каких именно) и движениях при которых шла опора на правую ногу(очень отчётливо ощущалась острая боль). Снова сходив к урологу после полугода примерно с первого случая, прошёл УЗИ и было выявлено варикоцеле в левом яичке очень маленькое и врач сказал что оно не может давать такой боли,сказала приходи через полгода повторно, посмотрим что изменится и будем решать уже. За эти полгода я уже как то и забыл про эти боли. 
Хотел бы узнать какие могут быть причины данного недуга и какие процедуры можно провести для лечен я, имея следующие проблемы в области таза и поясницы:
1)Получил большую грыжу в пояснице справа при занятиях спортом,почти 2 года назад(возможно получил раньше, но боли дала только в это время)
2)Имею сильные, частые хрусты в области головки сустава правой ноги(очень неприятные, иногда болезненные), а также, области позвоночника, где-то от l4до s1 в пояснице.
3)Половыми инфекциями не страдал и не страдаю
На данный момент ситуация, гораздо хуже, чем раньше., т.к. Почти каждое резкое движение с опорой на правую ногу, вызывает такую боль или не очень большое скручивание в пояснице


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2019)

Начните с паховой грыжи.


----------



## AIR (4 Авг 2019)

А можно и с укорочения пояснично-подвздошной мышцы.


----------



## Александр Новый (5 Авг 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Начните с паховой грыжи.


А в теории может быть подобный болевой синдром от поясничной грыжи?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Авг 2019)

Едва ли.


----------

